# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Delete attachments from post

## pichyu

Hello , I am trying to delete attachments from my post and it doesn't let me . I edit the post , click Go Advanced and it says I need 1000 corecoins to edit the title , which I don't want to do. Can someone help me out ? I want to delete the 4 pictures on the bottom of the main post . Link to thread : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...-250euros.html (7x level 100 | INVINCIBLE | ALAR | RAVEN LORD | 703ilvl Shaman | - 250euros.)

----------


## D3Boost

You should be able to delete the attachments without having to pay coins. Just go to advanced, it should be under additional options > attachments > manage attachments.

If that still doesn't work, just report your post (the one with the attachments) and ask for the attachments to be removed, a member from the staff should be able to do it for you.

----------

